# Welche Gabel (Federweg) in einem Switch?



## Kanada (7. September 2008)

Hey. Würde gern wissen welche Gabel und welcher Federweg sich in einem 03 Switch am besten fahren lassen! 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ikonoklast (7. September 2008)

in nem 03er maximal 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanada (7. September 2008)

Ist die Geometrie nicht für eine 160mm Gabel ausgelegt?


----------



## Kanada (8. September 2008)

Okay! Gibt also keine anderen Meinungen! Wundert mich ein bischen, da der Rahmen hinten ja auch 150mm hat!

Gruß


----------



## Saci (8. September 2008)

also ich fahr ihn mit ner MZ 66 RC von 05 - die abut ca. 1cm niedriger als ne 888 (200mm federweg) .... hat aber au 150mm federweg... also ich persönlich find das ne 55 oder ne fox36 auf jedne fall auch noch wunderbar reinpassen würde


----------



## Kanada (8. September 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Gruß


----------

